# LONDON | DAMAC Tower | 170m | 557ft | 50 fl | T/O



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*LONDON | DAMAC Tower | 170 m | 557 ft | 50 fl | T/O*






DAMAC Tower Nine Elms - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 27, 2021:*

Glass and Stainless Steel - London's ultra modern skyline and the beautiful old Vauxhall Bridge. Christine Phillips by Christine Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 22:*










der muttt said:


> IMG_20210722_202124.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

SKYG 152 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## archoptical (Dec 31, 2017)

Damac Tower, Nine Elms by Archoptical, on Flickr


Damac Tower, Nine Elms by Archoptical, on Flickr


Damac Tower, Nine Elms by Archoptical, on Flickr


Damac Tower, Nine Elms by Archoptical, on Flickr


Damac Tower, Nine Elms by Archoptical, on Flickr


Damac Tower, Nine Elms by Archoptical, on Flickr


Damac Tower, Nine Elms by Archoptical, on Flickr


Damac Tower, Nine Elms by Archoptical, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01650 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01658 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/20

Trent Rockets Vs Southern Brave by Jason Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## Hoogfriesland (Nov 22, 2005)

^^Looks like an US-city.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Nah, I think it looks very British.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

A Chicagoan said:


> Nah, I think it looks very British.


Well, cricket, baseball, same nonsense pretending to be sport


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A sales pitch video :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Another sales pitch video :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* UAE's long track record of investing in Britain*
Sep 16, 2021
The National _Excerpt_ 

A strategic trade agreement between the UAE and UK would undoubtedly benefit investors and business in both countries. But the relationship is far from new. The Emirates already has a long history of investing in Britain.

Investment from the UAE into the UK stood at £5.5 billion ($7.6bn) at the end of 2019, says the Department for International Trade, and the UAE accounted for £7.8bn of total UK outward foreign direct investment stock in 2019.

...

Meanwhile, Damac Properties, the UAE's third-biggest property developer by market capitalisation, said in December last year it would double its share in the Nine Elms project in London.

The company's board approved increasing its stake to 40 per cent direct and indirect ownership, from a 20 per cent indirect stake.

Damac Tower Nine Elms, a 50-storey building in the new Nine Elms district of south London, has 450 one, two and three-bedroom apartments for sale.

The majority of the Nine Elms project is owned by Dico Group, a private company owned by Damac Properties' majority shareholder Hussein Sajwani.

More : UAE's long track record of investing in Britain


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/22

No Fish No Future Protest, Westminster Bridge by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1060059 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/2

L200 Thames City by Steven Kidd, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

On the left:

P1060150 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVLrz5BMmhP/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/28

Vauxhall skyine, viewed from Lewisham by Timothy Hart, on Flickr


----------

